# NOTE: PLEASE DON'T POST UNSOLICITED ANTI-BREEDING OPINIONS IN THE RABBITRY



## Pipp

This forum is THE RABBITRY and a place for information involving breeds and breeding. 

If you are not a breeder, you don't support breeding and you have nothing of note to contribute to a thread beyond expressing an opinion on breeding, PLEASE DON'T POST. 

Rabbitry Moderators and fellow breeders should be the ones overseeing and responding to these topics. They have the knowledge and the mandate. (Breeders don't post in the 'Rescue Me' forum with suggestions like 'why not buy a purebred from a breeder?' They deserve the same courtesy in their own area). 

All members are welcome to express their opinions on posts outside the Rabbitry area although all members are also being asked to remember RabbitsOnline.net is designed to be totally non-judgmental and non-confrontational. PLEASE RESPECT THAT IN EVERY AREA! 


sas :thanks:


----------



## pamnock

Excellent policy and well stated!



Pam


----------



## Becca

*pamnock wrote: *


> Excellent policy and well stated!
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


Yes - Exactly :great:


----------



## The Turtle

Not to reopen this thread, but if you oppose breeding by conscientious, dedicated professional breeders who want to make all of our breeds better, stronger, more disease-resistant... where do you think the next generation of your pet wabbits will come from?

Turtle


----------



## Nela

"Rabbitry Moderators and fellow breeders should be the ones overseeing and responding to these topics"

Are non-breeder members still allowed to post here if they aren't 'flaming' or misguiding other members? I like this part myself...:embarrassed:


----------

